# Polymer Clay Pen blanks



## Bob Wemm

I have looked at some of "Toni's" and other peoples Polymer blanks and I really like them. My wife plays with PC and we have had numerous discussions about how these are made.
Eventually I took the bull by the horns and had a go. Betty supervised the construction of the "Canes" and I did all the slicing and applying.
These blanks are straight out of the oven and have not been trimmed in any way, as is plainly visible.
The pair are for Slimline or similar, and the matching blue is for a Sierra, as is the pretty pink one.
Girls and Boys both catered for.
These are absolutely first attempts and I would love to get some feedback from all you experts.

Thanks and I hope you like them.

Bob.


----------



## SteveJ

looks pretty cool to me.  Another thing I'd like to try.


----------



## Kretzky

Pretty slick Bob, keep up the good work! Let's see some more of you collaberations with your other half.


----------



## BW Design Works

Looks great Bob!! I'm trying to get my wife to make these for me as well. She is very crafty (in a good way :biggrin and I know that she can do them. I went out and got her what she needed so hopefully she will get started. Can wait to see them turned!


----------



## Sataro

Looks great to me Bob! That is another project that I would like to attempt one day!


----------



## navycop

looks good. I'd like to try that also. My concern is how to make canes besides the "jellyroll" type.


----------



## tommy2tone

I really like those. Did you have a pattern to go by? Like Navycop said, I seen examples how to do the basic canes. Would like some guidence on more elaborate designs.


----------



## ossaguy

Those look great!



Steve


----------



## Bob Wemm

tommy2tone said:


> I really like those. Did you have a pattern to go by? Like Navycop said, I seen examples how to do the basic canes. Would like some guidence on more elaborate designs.


 

Jeff,
The pattern idea came from Toni's work, and others, just a simple flower design cane for the pink one and a square "jelly roll" for the blue/black.
There are heaps of really good books on how to make the fancy designs.

Bob.


----------



## lyonsacc

Hey Bob,

Those look really good.  My daughter and I have made a couple poly clay pens.  We keep struggling with the blanks being kind of lumpy after the are cooked.  I think my slices have not been flat and consistent.

Very nice blanks!

Dave


----------



## Justturnin

Brilliant.  Nice work


----------



## The Wood Bucket

very nice


----------



## johncrane

Great job there Fred! i like the colors you used.


----------



## johncrane

Great job there Fred! i like the colors you used.


----------



## randyrls

Bob Wemm said:


> tommy2tone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like those. Did you have a pattern to go by? Like Navycop said, I seen examples how to do the basic canes. Would like some guidence on more elaborate designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> The pattern idea came from Toni's work, and others, just a simple flower design cane for the pink one and a square "jelly roll" for the blue/black.
> There are heaps of really good books on how to make the fancy designs.
> 
> Bob.
Click to expand...



Also check YouTube.  Some of the designs are basic, but some are very intense!


----------



## edstreet

Question 

Why go all that route when you can free form and tap into your creative side and not get hindered and bogged down with trying to be someone/something else?


----------



## Toni

I love the color combo's!! You are certainly on the right track.  How did they turn? any problems? What clay did you use?


----------



## Charlie_W

Awesome blanks!  My first attempt didn't look anything like that!


----------



## rkimery

You have done s nice job here. 

Did you make the cane yourself? (If so) Where can one find directions on how to make your own cane? I just by chance made my first Polymer Blanks yesterday myself. I just made a couple using the basic directions Toni put up on our site here.


----------



## Dalepenkala

Great job!  I'd buy one if they were for sale! Keep up the great work!


----------



## ttm7

please give me the names of the books that explain how one 
may do this tech


----------



## edstreet

ttm7 said:


> please give me the names of the books that explain how one
> may do this tech



Ever looked at tag lines?  Might help sometimes. 



Toni said:


> __________________
> Toni ~
> ExclusiveDesignz.com
> PC Tube Tutorial
> 
> An exclusive range of my tubes are available from ExoticBlanks.


----------



## ttm7

what tweaked my interest was bob wemm's post saying:
 "There are heaps of really good books on how to make the fancy designs" 
google has not been my friend here, i may be asking the wrong question!
have looked over toni's tutorial good start thanks.
for me its the how did you do that that gets me!
thanks edstreet


----------



## Smokey7385

ttm7 said:


> what tweaked my interest was bob wemm's post saying:
> "There are heaps of really good books on how to make the fancy designs"
> google has not been my friend here, i may be asking the wrong question!
> have looked over toni's tutorial good start thanks.
> for me its the how did you do that that gets me!
> thanks edstreet



You might start here:
Links to Polymer Clay Projects and Tutorials - Sky Grazer Designs


----------



## jyreene

edstreet said:


> Question
> 
> Why go all that route when you can free form and tap into your creative side and not get hindered and bogged down with trying to be someone/something else?



Answer, you have to start somewhere. I've started these myself and have based initial attempts on others' designs just to see how things work and if my final product resembles theirs. This is just to see what can and will go wrong when first working with a new material.


----------



## Smokey7385

This link has a ton of books. 
Polymer Clay Central Bookstore


----------



## jyreene

Awesome thanks Rusty.


----------



## Joshua_30

I love working with clay as well, it's a bit of a learning curve and measurements. But then again, you can hand mix a few color have have an amazing blank in no time. Great work!


----------

